# Gear Making



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello!

Very interested in making gears out of wood.
Have tried Steve Garrison's method, but have not yet been successful.
Wanting more accuracy and consistent repeatability than cutting out gears using a scroll saw.
Came across this article for a gear making jig, below.
Has anyone tried this?
What kind of success did you have?
Thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Larry,

have you tried checking out Mathias' site? He's got a bunch of different stuff there. This is to his gear cutting jig, so maybe this would help? http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/index.html

His main site is http://woodgears.ca/index.html


----------



## LarryWA (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, DarinS,

Thank you for the suggestion; I have checked out Matthias' website, woodgears.ca. I don't have a remote servo, and his current method of cutting gears is freehand with the scroll saw. I'd like a method with a buildable jig for higher initial accuracy and repeatability in the cutting of the gears. That's why I'm interested if anyone has made or used the Popular Science jig above.

Larry


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not seen that jig before but several people have made jigs that work on a tablesaw. 
Search youtube for "wood gear jig"


----------

